# my new smoked tails



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

well i smoked the tails, smoked the spoiler led and i smoked the small trunk light.....hope u like it


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

very very nice dude, looks sweet on the silver car, they came out pretty dark


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

thanks! they finally came out right after three tries





go4broke44 said:


> *they came out pretty dark *


ya, hopefully i wont get harassed by cops with this california law...


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

i dont know what the front of your car looks like, but you should either smoke out the front lights, or paint the housings black. on my black car, i plan on painting the housings black, and putting the amber turn signal bulbs back in, i really like how it looks


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

Looks Good..


Nice Job


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

go4broke44 said:


> *i plan on painting the housings black, and putting the amber turn signal bulbs back in, i really like how it looks *


u might wanna talk to james(dryboy) about that one, check out his avatar, that should give u an idea of what they'd look like, i like that look 2 by the way


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

much props to nostrodomas for showing me how to fix/repair the tails when they were messed up, now i can reek the fruit of my labor(with help of course).....ahh...good looking out!


EDIT: i think if i went with a darker tint of windows it would compliment the lights a lil more


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

just hope you dont get hit from behind...... the person can claim it was your fault. 

looks nice..... but im not a personal fan of smoked tails cause they really are harder to see.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

those tails arent really as dark as they appear....is kinda cloudy and i didnt use flash....here i'll post another pic where i used flash


----------



## HLBulldog (Mar 12, 2003)

hehe you have adent on your rear right fender like mine, anways great job, i might do that tom mine too, looks really tight, but how did you get the spoiler light and the center trunk light off? or did you just mask around it.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

HLBulldog said:


> *how did you get the spoiler light and the center trunk light off? or did you just mask around it. *



ok, some ppl might disagree but that center trunk light is harder to remove than what it looks......there are 2 bolts in the back and 2 clips that need to be removed simultaneously.....the spoiler i had to take off because i was sprayin in my back hard and i had to take it away.......the led on the spoiler had like 4 screws that make the led come apart from the spoiler...if this didnt make sense, hit me up


----------



## HLBulldog (Mar 12, 2003)

well i have stock spoiler, the one with three arm things, whatever they're called, but I don't remember there being any screws on it.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

HLBulldog said:


> *hehe you have adent on your rear right fender like mine *


 

this pic was took the day after i got rear ended by a tacoma truck(older models that were real steel bumpers)......not sure but i estimate the guy was travelin 30-40mph when he hit the brakes and hit me, he prolly slid for 10ft(saw the tire marks) so thats the damage that was done to my car, nothing noticeable other than minor paint scuffs on the bumper and a smal dent bu the plate.....u shoulda seen the bumper on the guys truck, that shit bent to the mold of my bumper


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

side note, that lil blue light u see right above the spoiler is my alarm LED, keep in mind that i'm like 5 feet away zooming in and this pic is in daylight, u should see how bright it gets when its pitch dark...lights up my whole car's interior, at least crooks know not to mess


----------



## HLBulldog (Mar 12, 2003)

so what went wrong the first time? how'd you fix it?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

HLBulldog said:



> *so what went wrong the first time? how'd you fix it? *


the first time, i did no preparation to the plastic so the paint didnt really bond to begin with, then when i sprayed the clear coat,there was a chemical reaction, so after sanding and using paint thinner, i got messed up tails, i kept wet sanding with a 400/600 grit, then painted them again black, this time when i clear coated i put too much so both tails were dripping bad, so repeated the repair process and they worked this time


----------



## g200sx (Apr 18, 2003)

looks pretty sweet. i did that to mine for awhile but the rain eventually started making them look like crap. does the clear coat prevent the rain from doing this


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

g200sx said:


> *looks pretty sweet. i did that to mine for awhile but the rain eventually started making them look like crap. does the clear coat prevent the rain from doing this *


ya the clearcoat would protect against fading from sun/wear(when washing car) n such....but u should get them re-coated every so often


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

yo illest, you should post a picture of that alarm LED at night


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

go4broke44 said:


> *yo illest, you should post a picture of that alarm LED at night *


i will soon


just right now i was outside talking to the insurance company when this dude in a white sentra(modded) stopped right in front of my house cuz he saw my tail lights.....he said they were dope, too bad he already had se-l's.......so i guess my car stands out now, oh and now i can teach him the ropes when it comes to sentras.....


----------



## SweetRideNAz (May 16, 2003)

that looks very nice!


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hmm,
Get some stealth halos and corners, and mayve get the center bar 'smoked' (or not since you obviously had it done) and you'll have a symmetry.

Seth


----------

